# will this fit my qsw ?



## DevilDuck (May 27, 2008)

i'm unsure on the short shift ? and all the other parts fore that Mather








http://www.034motorsport.com/p...d=336
http://www.034motorsport.com/p...d=983
http://www.034motorsport.com/p...d=393
http://www.034motorsport.com/p...d=180
http://www.034motorsport.com/p...d=984
http://www.034motorsport.com/p...18143
and a snow man










_Modified by DevilDuck at 3:30 PM 12-14-2008_


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Yes, Any front suspension/engine/tranny mount part for a 4000quattro will bolt & go on a 32b QSW.
Might as well get one of these too, http://www.034motorsport.com/p...id=76


----------



## DevilDuck (May 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

thanks







i will start ordering when i get some cash =D


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DevilDuck)*

yeah, 034 Motorsports got alot of online drooling from me when I first got the QSW. Then I spent the $$ fixing other stuff first.








I wanna see some install threads.


----------

